# Casper makes a comeback - with a new haircut!



## quadshotoffaith (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't know if any of you remember little Casper...I love to look at everyone's picture, but am usually to shy to reply.
However, I'd love to see everyone's puppy cuts. Do you like leaving the ears long or cutting them short? What's the 'style' that you prefer?
When we took Caspie to the groomer's, we asked for them to trim her so that she's 'neat', and to shave her body a little shorter as to give the illusion of a 'skirt', but not so much so that she appears like a schnauzer or cocker spaniel. I really want to let her ears grow out though.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think Casper looks adorable. :wub::wub: I love that next to last picture of her. I'm happy you posted her pictures. I think there was a puppy cut thread with lots of pix of puppy cuts that you can check out but I think she looks like a cute Malt, not a Schnauzer or Cocker Spaniel for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks like a happy little thing, so cute too with her new haircut.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes Casper looks happy about the new haircut...and yes he looks like a Malt.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Adorable! I love the cut - certainly looks like a Malt to me!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Adorable! Bailey is getting ready for his next haircut this week.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Casper is a shining star in her new haircut!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I think she looks adorable!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Aw Casper is a cutie!!! :wub: I love her new haircut


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What I love about Maltese is that there are many "hairstyles" for them. It is just a matter of what you like. Your Casper has what I call the basic puppy cut. She looks adorable. :wub: Sometimes I grow mine long, sometimes I cut them short.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, Casper looks adorable! Love her little haircut!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love little" Casper the friendly dog":wub: he has the happiest little face:tender: love the pictures


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks real good. The groomer did a nice job. Casper looks pleased with it as well. :wub:


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

I love Casper's haircut. I like my Jasper's hair shorter, too. Acknowledging my shortcomings, I realize that I'm unable to keep up a longer 'do', even though I like the long hair, as well. Jasper's sweet groomer does a great job with his puppy cut. In the winter, she scissors him, but in the summer she uses a long blade with a comb. I like Jasper's ears shorter, so I always trim them when he gets home. Nothing like a freshly-groomed, good-smellin' baby bear. Casper is a sweet, sweet baby.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a cutie! And she looks as if she's loving her new 'do'. I hope you continue to post pics. I love seeing everyone's fluffs.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Caspie looks precious in her 'do, I like it the way it is! Cutie Pie!!


----------

